# help buying graphics card!



## Ishank (May 27, 2011)

Guys I am new to this forum (before I was using hardware heaven's forum). I want to buy a graphics card and my budget is about rs.5500. I preffer to buy nvidia cards so I am wondering for gt440 1gb gddr5. Before I was using xfx 8600gt xxx edition. So I want  card faster than this one. Is gt440 faster? And my cpu is quad q8400 @2.66Ghz.ram is 4gb ddr2 @800Mhz and motherboard is intel's dg43nb.........don't know much about my psu!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

I suggest this-

Andy brands- HD 5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 4.2k


----------



## MegaMind (May 27, 2011)

@Ishank, Welcome to TDF...
Let us know abt ur PSU pls...
At ur budget, MSI R6670-MD1GD5 @ 5.5K s the best...
ter s no good nvidia card equivalent to 6670 at ur price range, but t requires a PCI-e pow connector...


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2011)

MSI R6670-MD1GD5 Graphic Card

Perfect for your budget


----------



## sumit05 (May 27, 2011)

Go for AMD 6670 ~ 5.5k


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2011)

Op, go with furious_gamer or sumit05's suggestion


----------



## Ishank (May 27, 2011)

But guys I want nvidia cards only and my psu is not so good.It's of iball and of 400w only acc. to them but after that I discovered that it is only of about 350w. but it serves my old 8600gt well.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 27, 2011)

*@Ishank*

Well in that case, 6670 is way to go. It's the next gen competitor of 5670 which don't need an external power connector and even if you are going for a low end card, it's not safe to work with that crappy iBall PSU. 

*You only best bet is 6670 @ 5.5k.*

To play safe, *get 5670 @ 4.5k and FSP Saga II 400W @ 1.7k* ( FSP SAGA II 400 )

Total = 6.2k, exceeds your budget by 700bucks, but worth it. At least you can be at safer side and no need to worry that your crappy PSU will give up someday and may cause GPU go bad.

It's upto you now.

Still if you are that arrogant type and don't listen to anyone and always stand by one chioce, then if you can, get 9600/9800GT Green Edition (used) and use it. But still it's not safe to go for.


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2011)

Everything is put correctly by Furius_Gamer. In your budget most of the nVidia cards like GT 430, GT 530, GT 440 (Dx11), GT 240 (Dx10), 9600 GT (DX10) basically crap and power hungry and your Intex PSU simply can't handle it.

HD 5670 offers performance almost same level of 9800GT but consumes a lot less power and generates a lot less heat. HD 6670 is a king for the price and power consumption.


----------



## Piyush (May 27, 2011)

if you really need Nvidia card, then you have to change your power supply too because your PSU cant handle it....no chance......

and if i were you, i would have gone for HD 6670 eyes closed
because
-->no need of external power connector
--> hell lot of better performer than GT 440 or any card like that


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2011)

@ *Ishank* - if you want to get a Nvidia card then get GTS450 at-least though you have to stretch your budget by 1k for that anyway.

BTW, what is your current PSU ??


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

he already replied here:



Ishank said:


> my psu is not so good.It's of *iball and of 400w* only acc. to them but after that I discovered that it is only of about 350w.


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2011)

A 340W Iball PSU with nVidia GTS or GT cards. Those cards are power hungry monsters compared to the performance they offer and will surely bun your PSU.

So HD 5670 is the safest option here. However, I suggest you at least get a 600W generic PSU from Oddessy or Zebronics @ RS 500 - RS 700. Although they are not the best choice but better than your 350W crap and can handle HD 5670 or HD 6670.


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2011)

yes agreed with cilus
if going for a local PSU, then it should be at least 500W or more as these PSUs dont deliver what they are rated actually


----------



## shayem (May 28, 2011)

Ishank said:


> Guys I am new to this forum (before I was using hardware heaven's forum). I want to buy a graphics card and my budget is about rs.5500. I preffer to buy nvidia cards so I am wondering for gt440 1gb gddr5. Before I was using xfx 8600gt xxx edition. So I want  card faster than this one. Is gt440 faster? And my cpu is quad q8400 @2.66Ghz.ram is 4gb ddr2 @800Mhz and motherboard is intel's dg43nb.........don't know much about my psu!



If you are going to 3D or want to stick with brand name then go for nVidia or else go for HD6670 with your eye closed.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2011)

Sam said:


> he already replied here:



thanks for pointing out.



Cilus said:


> A 340W Iball PSU with nVidia GTS or GT cards. Those cards are power hungry monsters compared to the performance they offer and will surely bun your PSU.
> 
> So HD 5670 is the safest option here. However, I suggest you at least get a 600W generic PSU from Oddessy or Zebronics @ RS 500 - RS 700. Although they are not the best choice but better than your 350W crap and can handle HD 5670 or HD 6670.





Piyush said:


> yes agreed with cilus
> if going for a local PSU, then it should be at least 500W or more as these PSUs dont deliver what they are rated actually



with a 350W PSU from such vanilla company would deliver around 15-16 Amps on it's +12V rail and what about capacitor aging ??

So I think it's better for OP to get a new PSU - something like FSP SAGA II /400 or 500W and that's enough to run his system with a good gfx card.


----------

